# Mozilla Disables WebSockets in Firefox 4



## teckk (Dec 10, 2010)

http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/m...ckets-firefox-4-over-security-concerns-120810


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 11, 2010)

As did Opera and Chrome.


----------



## fronclynne (Dec 11, 2010)

Huh, no more "rich media" ads phoning home to tell them whether I've starting bleeding from my eyes and ears yet?  What a shame.


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Dec 11, 2010)

WebSockets has nothing to do with that.


----------

